# [email protected]!!!!!! 220g sw tank cracked tonight!!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Midnight - hear loud noise & then loud water spraying noise. Thought it was my return pump coming off the hose. No such luck!

The front Starphire pane cracked from the bottom left corner to almost the top right corner. Water shooting out hard enough to wet my couch. Carpet is soaked. Tile is wet & slippery. How wet & slippery? Enough to send me flying in the kitchen when I went to grab buckets. Left rib cage is hurt so Irene is stuck with alot of the heavy lifting. Only have one good side to help. She's such a trooper. Honestly don't give my loving wife enough props.

Pulled all the live rock, corals & fish & almost everything is now in the 120g which I luckily didn't sell off yet (it was pending). Turned off all power to the tank & added powerheads to the 120g & now got to add a skimmer too.

Back to the clean up. 

Only silver lining is that it didn't happen while we were on vacation (got back Sunday afternoon).

Anthony


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

yikes Dude, I have always wondered how a tank randomly cracks... water pressure on the glass?

sorry to hear this, but man good thing you had that tank.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh wow! Sorry to hear that. Well atleast the fish and live rocks and corals are ok .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

This was a rebuilt tank. It was originally a free CL tank with a crack in the front pane almost exactly like the crack tonight, so I strongly suspect that there is a fatal flaw in the frame or other panes of glass that creates a pressure point.

The stand is perfectly flat &level with a full plywood covering on which the tank sat so it was NOT the stand being off center. 

After I cut out my DIY overflow box, this tank will be junked unless someone wants it for a huge reptile tank for free.

Having kept used tanks for over 30 years, this is the first major blow out I've ever experienced. Since the same front pane blew in the same manner, I believe that it was manufactured with that flaw since the silicone job held fine and all the other panes are still fine, just the front cracked all the way.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow my biggest fear confirmed. That sucks Anthony I hope you manage to get everything saved and sorted out. You are lucky, You go Irene.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya it's a good thing you didn't sell the 120g yet. What happened? Is the tank fixable or is it trash?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Since it has cracked the front pane twice in the same place, not worth saving. It will be a free reptile tank at best. Otherwise junked.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow my biggest fear confirmed. That sucks Anthony I hope you manage to get everything saved and sorted out. You are lucky, You got Irene.


Yeah, she helped take out all the corals, live rock & even caught some of the fish for me. Now she's vacuuming up the water with my new Wet/Dry. Love that Rigid W/D vacuum, works awesome.

Looking for a tank with the same 6' x 2' footprint now.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Since it has cracked the front pane twice in the same place, not worth saving. It will be a free reptile tank at best. Otherwise junked.


how much u think it will cost to fix it to make it hold water agane?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmm, yes that was a nice tank. Someone will take it for a reptile tank. Bet you can get around $40 for it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> how much u think it will cost to fix it to make it hold water agane?


My marriage.

It cracked in the same spot twice so why waste more money & lose sleep knowing that it is likely to crack a third time. Better to spend the money to buy another tank with the same footprint & start all over again.

Unfortunately, I took a bad fall on the slippery/wet tile and might have cracked a rib & hurt my back. I know I cut my thumb deeply on the left hand and have a couple slight cuts on my right hand after tonight so feeling really banged up and not a happy camper right now.

Gonna eat my McD's fish burgers (which my loving wife just picked up for me) and see if I can track down another tank.

Anthony


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Anthony, that really sucks~~ hope the injury wasn't too serious, let me know if you need any help~


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Anthony, you do have a supportive wife, she helped you out in a time of need, as you would with her . 

I am sure you will have no problem finding a new one. 

I hope your body mends quickly too!

My best to you, Irene & Felicia.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, your wife is definitely a trooper. Soory to hear about the fall, and the cracked tank. I hope you can find a new tank. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow every fishkeepers worst nightmare. Hope everything is safe now and that you didn't lose any livestock. Sometimes I wonder if duct tape might have been able to hold back the water for a bit til you were able to empty it in an orderly fashion. Yes, watching too much Mythbusters.... 

I guess look on the bright side, you get to start another project. Good luck!

Tony


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Man thank goodness you were home and heard the crack! I'm sorry to hear about your injuries, I hope you heal up soon. Good luck finding a new tank!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

WoW!! thats really bites!! ..Sorry to hear that Anthony,your lucky you have Irene my g/f would of went out to visit friends and left me to clean up MY mess.
So sorry to hear this happened, glad you were able to save everything .Makes me a little nervous having 2 -180's sitting on top on each other now ....
Hope you heal up quickly and things dry out fast.
I would think something was wrong with the Tank the day it left the factory...just to weird to have 2 panes break the same way  ...sheesh 
..UN believable!!

bill


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the tank and the injuries Anthony. I would slow down a bit before you started the next tank if you can (depending on livestock), because the ribcage/back thing can be a nagging injury for years if not healed properly.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that sucks. At least I had the opportunity to see it in its glory when it was running.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your worst nightmare realized, I hope the McD's helps out a bit.
Did the tank come with the double braces like the new 6' by 2' tanks are coming with?

I worry alot about my tanks too since I just spent tens of thousands renovating the basement under my tanks. I used bamboo flooring on my upper just becasue it is so water resistant.
I have seriously been considering a "catch pan" under my 180 gallong tank before I set it up.
I think the real trick is trying to make it look decorative in the living room


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

That sucks... Ive had a 240g and a 180g pop in my past.... what a clean up!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The tank does have double bracing on top.

Still sore in the morning but that Rigid wet/dry vac Kole picked up for me at HD really was a life saver. The carpets are damp, but way less than you would expect the morning after 220g of sw burst all over the living room.

Wouldn't you know it, my biggest tank & the best one I've set up in over 30 years (according to my wife & family) and this happens.

Thank God for Irene's support and the 120g still being set up ready to take all the fish and corals (a little cramped but will do for now).

Thanks for the words of encouragement.

Anthony


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!!!

I hope you're alright... it definitely doesn't sound fun at all! Get well soon!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies Bank (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the bad news Anthony. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, I am so sorry Antony, for the crack, clean up and the pain.
It's gonna take some time and efforts, but I hope you will be well soon.
Good you're have such a supportive wife


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Aiya, hope you get well soon.


----------



## Scott (Sep 7, 2010)

Whoa, that bites, I feel for ya, midnight clean-ups NOT fun!!


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ant,

Let me know if you need help moving that beast out of your place.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear , that really sucks. I have nightmares about this happening , luckily my biggest is only 50 gal with 1/2" glass.It was good to hear you were atleast home when it happened and was able to save the livestock and as much water as possible. Man I couldn't even imagine walking in to see 220 gallons on the floor that would super size suck! Anyway hope the injuries are minor and you get well quick.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoa, dude. Let me know if I can do anything to help.

Meanwhile, get as many fans as you can and get them blowing everywhere.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

WHOA.. crappy crappy

hope that dosent happen with the 250gal im getting


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy Crap Anthony . Your so lucky you have a fish loving wife. I'm sure all my tanks would be up for sale after a disaster like that. It is good to hear you were able to rescue the livestock.

Warm Regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Appreciate all the words of encouragement & offers for help. My cell has a dead battery right now & so if you want to reach me, my house number is 604-437-6172.

Hoping my floors will be dry enough to bring the baby home in a couple of days. 

Planning to maybe use this opportunity to redo the flooring with carpet tiles (to accommodate the tanks & if there is a future mishap, just pull out the carpet tiles & replace with spares

Anthony


----------

